# Drill collet, mandrel, or chuck to hold dowel rods?



## mobile-one (Sep 27, 2013)

I am outfitting my drill press to act as a lathe. I already have a rotating piece to hold the end of a dowel rod. Now I need a chuck, mandrel, collet, or jaw chuck to hold the drill end of wood dowels.

I would like for it to be able to hold at least 2" dowel rods, but bigger would be better.

Does anyone know where I can get such a device?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a bit like reinventing the wheel*

A lathe is meant to have forces applied perpendicular to the spindle, a drill press in not. The lathe has a tool rest, the drill press doesn't. A "catch" will result if the tool is not secure, it's dangerous. I wouldn't do it. Lot's of modifications for a less then safe and practical result.

I would really try to find a small older wood lathe on Craig's List.
I happen to have one I inherited and have yet to set it up because of the floor space it takes.... someday. 

Like these:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...nkw=craftsman+wood+lathe&_sacat=631&_from=R40

Harbor Freight has some lathes at reasonable prices and they will serve you needs better than a drill press modification. It best it may be dangerous.

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/stationary-wood-lathes.html


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Personally I would put what it will cost to convert the drill press toward a used wood lathe, packages deals often come up when someone finds that they have out grown a lathe or just decide turning is not for them.

Anything to do with a lathe is expensive to buy new and chances are that what you get for the drill press will not fit the lathe you decide you need in the future.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's an attachment for the drill press*

Woodstock D4088 Lathe Attachment for Drill Press - Amazon.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's an attachment for the drill press*

Woodstock D4088 Lathe Attachment for Drill Press - Amazon.com


----------



## mobile-one (Sep 27, 2013)

I do not have room to store a conventional lathe. This is my only option.

Does anyone know where I can get such a device?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You were given this link.


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, but...*



cabinetman said:


> ​
> You were given this link.


Yeh ,but in spite of all cautions to the contrary, that gizmo doesn't solve the entire issue.

If it were me, and need to turn some rounds or dowels 2" or slightly large here's what I'd do:

Chamfer all your stock with 45 degrees bevels, to get them approximately"round".
Set your drill press on the slowest speed, around 300 to 500 RPMS. You may not be able to get it that slow, so there may be additional modifications needed. A slow speed is very important when starting to turn an object.
I'd use the existing chuck ... IF it will hold a 1/2" shaft.
Use a 1/2" lag bolt, the hex head removed, after it's been screwed into a pilot hole in the top end of piece.
Chuck the end in the drill press and tighten it as tight as you can... frequently.
Some lag bolt or other similar attachment at the bottom end is also necessary , but must be secure and not allowed to wobble... at all.
A tool rest similar to the "link" will be necessary to avoid a "catch". It must be very rigid and not move... at all.
Your lathe tools must be sharp.
Face protection is a must.
Now throwing caution to the wind, start up the drill press.
Hope for the best, be cautious and don't blame us if anything goes wrong...goes wrong... goes wrong...

If you have a router you can make all sorts of round cylinders with a turn crank on the piece and a sled to hold the router.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*But Still...*

The problem I see with a DP lathe would be the centering and securing of the subject piece at an exact vertical to the quill. DP bearings aren't designed for side loads. An then, there's the limitations to the free space between the chuck and the base.


















.


----------



## Samsmit (Aug 22, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> You were given this link.


Actually he was given that link twice :yes:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

As a solution I would suggest making a faceplate with at least a 1/2" hex shank for chucking to drill press..... or a something like a 1/2" lag bolt with the head cut off and screwed to stock could work too


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no one reads my posts <(*



GROOVY said:


> As a solution I would suggest making a faceplate with at least a 1/2" hex shank for chucking to drill press..... or a something like a 1/2" lag bolt with the head cut off and screwed to stock could work too


see post 8 :yes:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> snip
> Chuck the end in the drill press and tighten it as tight as you can... frequently.
> snip[/url]


If the chuck is the key type go around the chuck and tighten all three positions as tight as you can.


----------

